# 94F11419-869E-47aa-9563-F48591285CAD



## MicC (May 19, 2014)

Hi everytime I shut down my machine it says I have 94F11419-869E-47aa-9563-F48591285CAD this running in the background with a little web cam icon. There is nothing open when I shut down. I don't have any weird software to delete. My machine is running really slowly and performance is becoming a big issue - is this some sort of virus - how can I get rid of it and what do I get rid of?

Please help me.
Regards
Mx


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome...

It seems 94F11419-869E-47aa-9563-F48591285CAD is related to YCMMirage.exe, which is part of webcam software - usually CyberLink YouCam. 

Is CyberLink installed on your machine?


----------

